# Burping???



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

How old is your standard? Could be a puppy thing. Mine burps after meals sometimes. He also lets out a little fart when he stretches lol. My husband finds it funny. Leroy will make a groan when I cuddle with him too hard, as if saying "oooomph, mommy please not so tight!" 

The best is when they are dreaming in their sleep. When they wag their tails, twitch their legs and make little yipping and barking noises - it's super cute!


----------



## Maura9900 (Mar 31, 2011)

Cocoa is the same way! Loud burps, and he crashes to the floor (we have all hard floors).


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Both mine (one almost 2 and one three and a half) burp ALL the time.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Mine really don't burp at all. I wouldn't worry about it, though, unless it is excessive. Better out than in!


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> How old is your standard?


 She is one, so I think that is it. She also does those yipping and barking noises. Love those when they stretch!


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Lexi is eight months old and will burp at random times. It is pretty funny to hear a really loud burp coming from this dainty looking dog.  I joke with dh and ds that she burps like a guy!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau often makes a contented belch a few minutes after eating. We also always know when he's settled down for a nap or finished his pre-bedtime scratching and licking session, because he makes this groaning sort of sigh when he finally lays his head down. It does remind us of an old man, but it's a happy sound, actually.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Sisko has always been a big belcher and like CM I reckon better out than in. He also does the little fart when he stretches!


----------

